# Would like feedback on the Ishor system - PLEASE!



## Anonymous (Apr 27, 2009)

Greetings -

I'm just getting into this, and found the Ishor system. From the comments I've already read, it sounds like a waste of money. Does ANYBODY have anything good to say about the Ishor? I've already ordered one, but if it really sucks I'll just cancel my order - but I'd love to at least hear something positive about it to help me make that decision -

Thanks, Russ In Vegas


----------



## leavemealone (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Russ,
Welcome to the forum.I have been here for a few years and I must say,if there is anyone on here that has anything good to say about Ishore I don't think I have seen them.Its not that it is a bad system,its just that it is very limited in the types of material it can refine,and the costs to get started.No matter what material you are trying to recover or refine,you can find the processes here......FOR FREE.And you have the ultimate support team in the world.Now I am not saying anything bad about ishore,im just saying I havent seen anyone say very anything good about it. :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 27, 2009)

Leavemealone,

Thanks for the feedback. I really don't mind the few hundred bucks it takes to get started, but I don't like the idea that it's limited. Of course, the $500+ could also be used on scrap!

perhaps I'll continue with my order just to check it out and get started - and if this is something I'm going to continue(which I'm into collecting gold and silver - stockpiling it for now) I'll use some of the methods I've read about here -

Thanks again,

Russ


----------



## leavemealone (Apr 27, 2009)

Russ,
If you don't mind the "startup" cost and you have a lot of karat gold to process then it may work great for you.You don't need to find any other chemicals,and the container is provided.And Im know for a fact that it works,its just not for me,and a lot of people here feel the same way.I live in an area where I can find pretty much any chemicals I need and what I can't find I know where to get it online.All of this stuff is pretty cheap and I can adjust what I am using to what I am processing.And of course any problems that arise are quickly addressed on the forum.Now....all that being said,I can't process karat gold to save my life,but I can name 10 people on here right off the top of my head,that are pretty much masters at it.But thats ok because I don't get it often.When I do,I sell it to someone I know that can process it fast and cheap.I would prefer you not buy it,but its not my money,and whether you buy it or not,there will always be people on here to help you,should problems arise.
Johnny


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks again - I've cancelled my order - I see how much info is here, and I figure I'll try it first, without limiting myself to their system -

Can someone provide me a link to "Hoke's Book"?

Russ


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm also VERY interested in refining silver - any good info on this site, or is it just for gold? Also, are there any members her in Las Vegas? I'd love to meet them and perhaps look at their setup!

Russ


----------



## semi-lucid (Apr 27, 2009)

Russ

Spend some time reading. Use the advanced search, and just read for awhile. 

I'm fairly new to this forum, and that's the best advice I can give you.

You can download a copy of "Refining Precious Metal Wastes" C.M. Hoke.
It is an older book, from about 1940, but it is a good place to start. Then learn some of the newer techniques from people on this forum.

You can download here:

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=bbf3605938d177072edf8d1c6ca1365a

Or here:

http://rapidshare.com/files/204807747/Refining_Precious_Metal_Wastes_C_1__1_.M_Hoke.pdf

Regards.
John

Edit: I fixed the broken links


----------



## leavemealone (Apr 27, 2009)

See russ I go to work,come home and you've already got a copy of hokes book.(thumbsup).If you ever start getting overwhelmed or depressed......just go to the "Gallery" section,grab a cold beer and enjoy the pics,but make sure you have a bib close by,I have found myself drooling many days staring at all that beautiful gold.
Good luck bud(holds up bud light)
Johnny


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 27, 2009)

Everybody - thanks a bunch -

I'm looking to do this just to hoard gold for a while, and it sounds like something that might be fun doing -

I went ahead and ordered the ishor, and I'll report back to you what I think. Sure, it's overpriced, but for a first attempt it seems the easiest thing to try -

russ


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey everyone - both those links for Hoke's Book are now dead links - anyone have any other links?

Russ


----------



## aflacglobal (Apr 27, 2009)

Look in my sig line below. :arrow: :arrow: :arrow:


----------



## semi-lucid (Apr 27, 2009)

Russ In Vegas said:


> Hey everyone - both those links for Hoke's Book are now dead links - anyone have any other links?
> 
> Russ



That's bizarre! I tested both links when I posted them just a few hours ago, and they both worked. :? 

John

Edit: I fixed the broken links.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 27, 2009)

Russ,
I bought one from them, It worked very well. It is expensive but you get everything you need in a box delivered to your door. Which is what you are paying for. No need to go search for stuff to make your own. I've used mine 4 times and switched to Aqua Regia. It is faster I do it in a 2000ml beaker on a hot plate and it is done. Just seams a whole lot easier to me. You don't have 4 gallons of whatever the solution is you've created to get rid of. I've run 14 batches using AR and all the leftovers after I heated them and let steam come off would fit in a 1 liter pop bottle. so not much there.
If you go the AR route I would use Copperas over the SMB to drop the gold out of the solution It seams to work better for me and it doesn't have a horrid smell that could make a goat gag. :lol: 

I did not have a bad experience with Ishore. the shipping was fast and I got what I paid for. Would I purchase from them again? Nah there isn't anything there I need. I learned from the people here how to do it a different way and much cheaper!!!

btw print and read Hokes book its a great help but seams to be very abstract. The people here are great people and any questions you have there is someone here that will have the correct answer. Harold has been an awesome help to me!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 27, 2009)

THANKS AGAIN - YOU GUYS(AND PERHAPS GIRLS) ARE GETTING ME EXCITED - 

Russ


----------



## qst42know (Apr 27, 2009)

Margins are to slim these days to pay to much. Stop your order and do some research. The Shor system will still be there if you chose that route. 

But investigate the alternatives. 

There are many posts on refining silver as well. Search (silver and cell) "and" is necessary for both words to be included in your search.


----------

